# Animal Pak



## fire765 (Oct 27, 2006)

I bought animal pak vitamins awhile ago, along with no xplode.  I tried both of them today for the first time...and i was only able to take about 1/2-2/3 of the vitamins b4 i was about to throw up, and i couldnt finish the rest.  Throughout my workout, and especially afterwords, I felt like throwing up.  When i got back to the car, the stench of the leftover vitamins made me feel even more sick....my question is....how do people deal with taking 11 of these foul vitamins...its been 4 hours since my workout, and i still feel bad.  

Also, does anyone know the pattern that you should take no xplode in....such as, take it 30 min b4 workout on gym days, but what about resting days....do u take it on off days also?


----------



## rmcfar (Oct 27, 2006)

animalpak is made specifically for those under extreme stress and under the need of a huge amount of vitamins and other amino acids that the average person  doesn't need. If you felt like puking maybe you should drop the animal pak and try the NO alone. Even then, if you arent very experienced and you haven'nt tried many supplements in the past then i dont recommend that you try something like NO or AnimalPak. You should start with something like GNC's megamen and protein alone and then maybe try something a little stronger.


----------



## DyingTrying (Oct 28, 2006)

i usually took NO 30 minutes b4 workout, try using some other stuff instead of animal pak, GNC and vitamin shoppe got a lot of good multi vitamin products


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2006)

fire765 said:


> I bought animal pak vitamins awhile ago, along with no xplode.  I tried both of them today for the first time...and i was only able to take about 1/2-2/3 of the vitamins b4 i was about to throw up, and i couldnt finish the rest.  Throughout my workout, and especially afterwords, I felt like throwing up.  When i got back to the car, the stench of the leftover vitamins made me feel even more sick....my question is....how do people deal with taking 11 of these foul vitamins...its been 4 hours since my workout, and i still feel bad.
> 
> Also, does anyone know the pattern that you should take no xplode in....such as, take it 30 min b4 workout on gym days, but what about resting days....do u take it on off days also?



This one looks like a good deal for the money. http://www.allthewhey.com/GeneralHealth/mvmens.htm

I think I will try it next. I like Optimum Nutritions Optimen too. I think GNC's multi is over-rated, as well as animal paks. I bought some Animal Paks about 6 months ago and I still have not finished them. A multi, some fish oil, etc. You'll be fine.


----------



## fire765 (Nov 2, 2006)

i mean......i just dont see how anyone can down 11 of these things.....i can eat pretty gross things and be fine, but this is just terrible...i dont want to stop taking em cuz i payed so much....but idk.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

Heh, after a while the NO Explode made me puke on it's own. I don't like working out on any stimulant now...


----------



## fire765 (Nov 2, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Heh, after a while the NO Explode made me puke on it's own. I don't like working out on any stimulant now...



wow, ur completely correct. i took no xplode today for about the 3rd time, and felt like puking....then i could only take 2 pills of animal pack b4 gagging.  heres my question...does the fact that im taking both no xplode and animal pack on an empty stomach matter in terms of me not being able to stomach them? if i eat a large meal about 2-3 hours b4 the workout, will that help?


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

I sat across from my buddy at the dinner table whenever I was going to college and he had just taken his animal pack right before we left to go to lunch. We no longer sat down and he threw up in his plate. So now Animal Pack is forever engraved in my mind with him throwing it up all over the place.


----------



## fire765 (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> I sat across from my buddy at the dinner table whenever I was going to college and he had just taken his animal pack right before we left to go to lunch. We no longer sat down and he threw up in his plate. So now Animal Pack is forever engraved in my mind with him throwing it up all over the place.



I want to be able to take it so badly, but its just rediculous how hard it is to stomach


----------



## Gordo (Nov 3, 2006)

Seriously, if you can't hold it down, maybe your body is trying to tell you something.....personally....I'd listen. Forget the money, how much is your health and general well-being worth if something intended to improve your health is causing you to lose your lunch? In addition, throwing up isn't very muscle building, and quite cortisol inducing 

Chuck the vitamins and move on.


----------



## jedma (Mar 4, 2009)

*i am trying animal pak*



fire765 said:


> i mean......i just dont see how anyone can down 11 of these things.....i can eat pretty gross things and be fine, but this is just terrible...i dont want to stop taking em cuz i payed so much....but idk.



 i been taking animal pak use to take gnc mega man . went to vitiam show was gona buy there brank got talked into the pak is lot to take at once!!i take with lunch every day after sandwhich need whole bottle water to get down but seam ok. makes my pee real pretty! i got free sample of nitro and took before worked out and realy felt good might try can? easyer to take less pills


----------



## stronger (Mar 14, 2010)

hi this is my 1st time on this page and im tinking of using animan pac . id be very greatful for what any one think of them and the best way to use them  .


----------



## Raymond Sugar (Mar 14, 2010)

There is no way I'm popping 12 vitamins. I've gained alot of muscle and it never involved anything but food and lifting.


----------



## koz (Aug 21, 2010)

I used to take AP but that is alot of pills


----------



## jedma (Aug 22, 2010)

fire765 said:


> I bought animal pak vitamins awhile ago, along with no xplode.  I tried both of them today for the first time...and i was only able to take about 1/2-2/3 of the vitamins b4 i was about to throw up, and i couldnt finish the rest.  Throughout my workout, and especially afterwords, I felt like throwing up.  When i got back to the car, the stench of the leftover vitamins made me feel even more sick....my question is....how do people deal with taking 11 of these foul vitamins...its been 4 hours since my workout, and i still feel bad.
> 
> Also, does anyone know the pattern that you should take no xplode in....such as, take it 30 min b4 workout on gym days, but what about resting days....do u take it on off days also?



i took em for while tuff to swollow all em in morn. never had puke. but never took em right before i worked out only took drinks like protein. now i just take a daily vitiam. no more protein read to many bad thinks bout lot of em in a consumer mag. they tested em cause of a mother who was concernrf bout her son and his freind and they found thinks like arscnic in not enough to be dangerous bout could be over time if loading up. and other bad things . one of worse was eas which surprised me i used that brand and trusted them.


----------



## Life (Aug 22, 2010)

Try using AST 32x instead. Its one pill but pretty comparable. I stopped using it and went back to Animal Pak because I don't think my body was fully digesting the 32x. I take the animal pak (One) along with three fish oil pills and a couple others. Don't really have any trouble unless I drink it with water.


----------



## Aamir (Aug 25, 2010)

I tried animal pack for two days...took all 11 pills....I threw up both days and was not able to finish my workout due to the feeling the pills were still stuck in my throat...I would not recommed taking them


----------



## circa58 (Aug 25, 2010)

I had no problems downing the pills,,, but they did nothing for me.


----------



## nni (Aug 25, 2010)

what does one expect from a multi?


----------



## auto (Sep 6, 2010)

Ive taken animal pak and I like it.. Yeah the pills are a little to get used to but after about three days my stomach was fine. I just make sure I eat a snack 30 min before I run or workout. N drink lots of water.


----------



## MDR (Sep 6, 2010)

I take one multi-vitamin, and I think it works fine.


----------



## ATyler (Sep 9, 2010)

I used No explode about a year ago and really liked it for the first couple weeks but then i had to take more and more until it was getting to outragous


----------



## kingwill (Sep 9, 2010)

I am very lean and have trouble putting on weight, I started working out after years of not. I started taking no-xplode and cell mass, along with animal pak, and a 600 calorie gluten free, "all the whey" protien drink. I gained about 12 pounds in two months. I take the animal pak every other day and had to use the thick texture of the protien drink to get the big pills down in the begining. I can now take them with water along with some type of food.
I highly recommend them, after taking dozens of different kind of vitamins.

Good luck


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2010)

taking vitamins gets you jacked, and, improves desirability by 32%


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 10, 2010)

Animal pak it by far the best vitamins out, It has everything a body builder needs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2010)

maniac0614 said:


> Animal pak it by far the best vitamins out, It has everything a body builder needs.


 
sounds like some jerkoff got brainwashed  by advertising


----------



## jedma (Sep 11, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> sounds like some jerkoff got brainwashed  by advertising



i bougt a suplment book written in 1997 in used book store wrote by guy that started eas company . says he tested diff companys supliments and had ones listed that did not have in what said did universal was one of companys listed. so?? how do ya know who can trust? not fda regulated. i read in consumer reports mag that eas and lot others had arsinic in them.  not enough to be dangerious but if loading up on it can be very dangerous??


----------



## BigRed73 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have used Animal Pak and Animal Nitro with good results vs. the other products on the market.  My Animal paks don't have a foul smell and my sniffer is like a dog!!  No shit!!

Agreed w/ others start with a single pill 3x day like GNC, Twinlab Dualtabs, or etc...  I don't try to swallow all pills at once but can and usually split into 2 or 3 parts depending how I feel. 

As for people puking from products most likely your stomach is empty and just and overload to system and that has happened to me before.  I try to eat with a meal or small snack and seem to not have any troubles with it.

Good luck


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2010)

BigRed73 said:


> I have used Animal Pak and Animal Nitro with good results vs. the other products on the market.
> Good luck


 
wtf? So you could attribute your gains-slash-performance to fkg Vitamins?

seriously man, GTFO!


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 11, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> sounds like some jerkoff got brainwashed by advertising


 
O'cmon I need to get to 20 post


----------

